# 55 gallon tank filters



## NPMIKOLE (Mar 17, 2011)

so i just got a 55 gallon tank and i am setting it up for freshwater. right now i have 1 dragon goby, 1 pleco, 2 lace catfish and 2 pictus catfish. i was wondering if having 2 filters on it would be bad. i was going to get 2 of the marineland biowheels. the ones that have 2 wheels on them. the filters are rated for a 55 to 75 gallon tank i think but i wasnt sure if overfiltering was bad. thanks for your input


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

I have an aquaclear 500, marineland 350, and marineland 400. The difference is night and day. The marinelands do the job, but not like the aquaclear. The water is crystal clear with the AC, marinelands there's... stuff? It's not nearly the same. Aquaclear is touted as the best bio filter on the market.


----------



## NPMIKOLE (Mar 17, 2011)

thats good to know. i havnt seen that brand any where in my town. i live in lincoln nebraska and we only have 5 places to get fish. walmart, petsmart, petco, and 2 little fish stores one of which i wouldnt suggest any one buy anything from that store. and the other is a tiny little family owned store. and from what i have gathered marineland is the best i can get around here without ordering online. but back to the orignal question would 2 marineland biowheels that are both rated for a 55 to 75 gallon tank be to much?


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

I'd say no. The AC110 is rated for 110gal, but I would not use it as a sole filter on a 110gal, I would say it's max size is 75gal. I know someone using 2x AC110's on a 72gal. It depends on how many fish you have whether you need it or not, but it certainly can't hurt. What series marineland is it?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello NP. I don't think it's possible to over filter your tank water. Especially at your tank's early stages. The Aqua Clear Power Filters are all I use and I have several 55 G tanks. I've found well planted tanks don't require as much water filtration as a less planted tank does. Obviously, the plants do their share of filtering the tank water.

When I first set up my 55s, I used Aqua Clear 70s. As my plants have grown, I currently use Aqua Clear 50s and my tank water was fine the last time I tested it. I do 50 percent water changes about once per month, but believe the tanks could go much longer with no problem.

BBradbury


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Petsmart should have Aquaclear filters. Two AC 70's would work great on a 55. It is actually best to have two filters running so you can stagger the cleaning between the two. Also if one quits working you have a backup running.

The two Biowheel filters will not be to much for your 55g.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I thought the AC filters were one of the most available filters out there. Petsmart and Petco usually have all models where I am. Bio wheels can be a hassle if you have issues with how they are spinning. I have heard people mentioning issues with keeping them going the older they get. Two would be a good idea with or without heavy planting. If you can't over filter then why not have as much filtration as possible, IMO.


----------



## inaspin (May 3, 2011)

How bout Canister filter? I just got one it has 370 gph output with 3 trays to add bioballs an such. This model I bought also has a built in UV bulb The filter brand is "Perfect". Seems to be built well I am looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## NPMIKOLE (Mar 17, 2011)

so i got a marine land emperor 400 rated for a 90 gallon and a marineland penguin 200 rated for a 30 to 55 gallon, i think that oughtta do it ya think


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd go with a cannister and a HOT. I got the 55 kit (actually 50 by demensions) and used the HOT but then got a Plen Plax Cascade 1000 for my Cichlids. Crystal clear.


----------

